

Justin.tv open sources iPhone push library (Ruby) - emmett
http://broadcast-tower.posterous.com/ruby-gem-for-iphone-push-notifications

======
justin
Can't believe that this wasn't already done long ago...

~~~
KingOfB
There already is apn_on_rails which I've used with success. It would be
interesting to learn why this gem was written instead of using that one, it's
been around for ages.

~~~
pgebheim
Reasons:

\- We wanted something simpler: apn_on_rails is more of a "complete" solution
than what we needed, including models for keeping track of devices that are
registered with the app, etc. We already had infrastructure for handling all
that, but just needed a bit of code to connect to Apple and do the
notifications and read feedback.

\- We needed to keep connections open. We send constant streams of hundreds-
of-thousands of notifications per day. With this in mind it makes sense to
keep persistent connections open to the service and stream data in.

\- Both apn_on_rails and the original APNs gem have broken support for reading
from the feedback service. We had to support this fully.

------
waratuman
I can't believe such a small library is getting so much attention.

~~~
eam
Sometimes the smallest things make a big difference.

